# Frustrated!! Loosing Eyebrows!



## SPinch03 (May 11, 2014)

Background:

I'm 27 years old, was diagnosed with Hashi back in 2006. When I originally had the diagnosis my thought process was "Ok, I have this and I'll take a pill and I'll be fine" Up until now that is how I've thought. If my TSH elevated and they raised my dosage I just did as I was told.

Now speed up to the present.....all of asudden I'm loosing my eyebrows!!

I'm currently on 88 mcg and my labs are as followed

TSH: 2.36 uIU/mL (0.27-4.2)

TPO antibodies: 1289 u/mL (0-59)

Thyroglobulin antibodies: 44.8 (0-59)

FRT3: 2.78 pg/mL (2.0-4.4)

FRT4: 1.1 ng/dL (0.71-1.84)

T4: 8.79 ug/dL (5.1-14.1)

TT3: 143.3 ng/dL (80-200)

Ferritin: 8 ng/mL (13-150)

Vitamin D: 23 ng/mL (>30)

I'm just so lost as to how do you ever improve?! I'm always tired, always just attribute it to waking up early for work tho... Do you keep taking a higher dose until you feel better regardless of the blood work? and why all of asudden is my ferritin dropping? I'm assuming the ferritin is the reason for my hairloss since I haven't had this much loss since my diagnosis. Doctor wants to revisit ferritin in a month, didn't prescribe any supplement other than a multivitamin and 2,000IU daily for the vitamin D

Is it possible that I have had celiac AND Hashi this whole time and it is now affecting how I absorb nutrients? I've never been diagnosed/been tested for celiac but from the reading I've done it seems like the only thing that makes sense as to why I'd all of start having low ferritin.

I'd appreciate any insight anyone could give me!! Thank you


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Others will address the ferritin.

As far as the eyelashes........in addition to Synthroid I also take DMARDS [cancer drug] for RA, which causes hair loss. So I have a double whammy.

Hair loss to some extent is common in hypothyroidism. I understand how, at your age, you would be concerned about it, but in the grand scheme of life, it's not that big a deal. Maybe this is the time to wear bangs?


----------



## SPinch03 (May 11, 2014)

I'm also constantly tired, give me an option of going out or calling it an early night I'd be asleep by 8pm every night! Eyebrows have just drawn my attention back to the problem.. I don't mean to sound like I'm only concerned because my physical appearance is being affected. I THOUGHT I was doing a decent job at controlling this disease by taking the prescribed amount of medication but I'm obviously still doing something wrong where I'm always run down and now loosing hair and iron


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not to worry......EVERYONE always comments on the hair/eyebrow loss. It's a REMINDER of what's ailing you. It's bad enough being diagnosed later in life, but you're at an age where socializing is important and wanting to look your best plays into that. I get it. We don't think less of you for that because we all went through it. So don't worry about it.

I was diagnosed when I was in my early 40's. When I look back 25 years to when I was diagnosed, I see things very clearly. I was cold, constantly lethargic. I thought it would never go away. But it did. I've been on Synthroid/generic all these years and my life very quickly got back to "normal." Sure, it took some dose adjustments, and to this day we tweak the dose. But it's working for me. And it will for you, too.

I haven't had the time to go searching for an introductory post from you, but if you haven't had your labs done recently, maybe you should. Could be some adjustment in dose is necessary.

That said, when antibodies are in full force, I'm a big believer that NOTHING gets metabolized normally.

So it's not that YOU are doing something wrong......it's just that you don't have control of this. Sucks.

It's going to get better. Remember: 99% of all thyroid patients are living a pretty normal life and they're not spending time on these forums. They are out playing! 

Others will comment on the ferritin as they are better versed on that than I am.


----------



## SPinch03 (May 11, 2014)

The labs were as of yesterday 5/10/14 so they are pretty recent... TSH is normal but antibodies are in full force, what's frustrating me the most is I'm a laboratory technologist and all these tests are at my finger tips and although they are within range (some of them) I don't know what else to try!! Thank you for understanding


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> TSH: 2.36 uIU/mL (0.27-4.2) *This could stand to drop lower, most of us aim for 1.0*
> 
> TPO antibodies: 1289 u/mL (0-59) *This is crazy high--have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid done? This high number indicates inflammation.*
> 
> ...


I put some comments in bold; you've definitely got some issues going on.


----------



## toridailene1992 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have always had light eyebrows, but just recently they've become very thin, along with my hair coming out in clumps in the shower... (I assume it's from the Hashi's), I have been using Elf's brand eyebrow kit and it works wonders for filling in those thinning brows  Looks fairly natural as well. Just a thought!


----------

